# vexlar



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

a buddy of mine swears by his vexlar. i have yet to fish with him but he says its the best thing since sliced bread. can you really do all the things he says? see the jig, the fish, watch the fish come hit the jig, determine cover/bottom type? are they worth the money? thanks guys. i appreciate it.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I have the marcum lx-3 and love it. You can pretty much do all you mentioned. Definetly worth the money if you have the cash to spend on one. They can be spendy though. Wouldn't go ice fishing without mine!


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

It is a must. yes it is that good espaically when targeting species that may suspened or roam throught the water coloum!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you start using a sonar for ice fishing it's really hard to fish without it. Before you drill a hole you can get readings above the ice as to the depth below so you can target the depth you're looking for quickly.

With a sonar you'll also know when fish are present so by trial and error you can determine what the fish "want" that particular day instead of staring at a bobber that won't go down.

No matter the sonar you choose, if you take ice fishing seriously it's a great investment.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

if i were you i wouold look into a Lowrance x67c. does everything a vex can do and more. also you can use it all the time. do your homework on this one and find the one you like the best. i bought a Lowrance and just love it and i cant wait to try it in the summer. :toofunny:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Honestly, I can't fish without a sonar device anymore.

Imagine trying to hunt roosters blind. (Yes, I know, I'd probably do better than I do now, but that's not the point). That's what ice fishing is like without some sort of sonar. Lowrance, Marcum, Vexilar, whatever. If you want to ice fish effectively, you should get one.

Even if you have an FL-8 or LX-3, you'll see the difference. If you're not looking to blow $4-500, go with one of the lower end models. Either way, you'll see a change in your fishing.

I'm a fairly mobile guy when it comes to ice fishing, so I haul my FL-8 everywhere, punch 40 holes, vex and jig them all to find fish, hopefully active fish.

Yes, you can see your jig. Yes, you can see the fish. Yes, you can see the fish come to your jig. Yes, it is worth every penny. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I fished with a guy that thought my vexlar was a waste of money. The last time I fished with him...I think I had around 15 fish in the bucket to his 3. The FL-18 rocks. Another thing I like about it is, you can set your pole down and drink beer and shoot the poop untill you mark a fish. You always know when it is time to get back to fishing. The only problem we have had with them is when it turns dark. I don't know what it is but our vexlars hate the dusk to dark. We have all kinds of clutter on the screen.

maybe that should be a new topic. But if anybody know why this happends let me/us know...thanks


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

on in-fisherman last week they were talking about how farage and baitfish suspend off the bottom at dark. that could cause this clutter....?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They are worth their weight in gold. More than once I have been 30 miles from home, on my way to the lake, and realized I've forgot mine on the charger at home. Each time, I've turned around to get it.
I'd rather forget my auger than my vexilar (You can always borrow an auger from someone! :wink: )


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree they are worth their weight in gold! Makes moving around and targeting a certain depth much easier and more efficient. I feel that it makes ice fishing far more interactive you can see the results of different techniques right in front of you. Trying to catch suspended fish without one is extremely difficult. I know I wold be lost without mine and have never actually fished without it after getting it 5 years ago!


----------

